# Does anybody dive with a hooka?



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Are there any certifications required to dive using a hooka? Does anyone use one around here? What are the pros and cons? On the surface it seems like it would be a good solution, but I'm sure there's more to it that meets the eye.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Most dives around here are just too deep for a Hookah rig.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah I figured as much. I was thinking it might be plausible to do some work on boats around here though. Do you need to be certified, or just certifiable??


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is great to work on boats with and the last I checked you didn't need to be certified but if you were to call a local dive store they could help you with more current requirements.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I think clay-doh has one that he uses for shallow water, pm him as well with questions.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Please, just so I don't say something foolish, what is a hooka? A surface air pump for shallow diving? with or without a regulator or just steady pumping and take what air you want/need?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.hookamax.com/16110.html


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

I use a brownies kayak diver system. similar to the hooka. I use it scalloping and just playing around the sand bars and under the boat. its a scuba tank that i put in my anchor locker with 100' of hose to a Y splitter then two 30' hoses with regulators on it. Its adjustable to only one hose at 130' if you want. you do have to be certified for it because you have to have a scuba tank.

i dont know about certification for hooka. call the dive shop.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.browniesthirdlunginfo.com/accessories-third-lung-kayak-kit.html


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry. Couldn't resist:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

One con would be that if you were going to go 60ish feet and the pump quits.
now everyone is out of air at the same time.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

No one needs to be certified for diving of any kind. That being stated anyone that dives below the surface needs to know what happens to your body when you take a breath of compressed air. Best way is to get certified. Besides no dv shops will sell or fill tanks without a cert card. Insurance and safety requirements for the shops. Plus just plain common sense.


----------



## Southern Charters LLC (Jun 5, 2012)

Sealark i was advanced certified years ago by dive pros but have lost my cert card is there any national or state website where you can view or replace your card?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Usually you can contact your certifying agency and they can replace your card.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Getting certified $200
older used gear from this site
and craigslist $500
You'd be in about $700, a hooka is going to set you back $1500+
I've got two buddys that have gotten all thier gear for $500, one set came with 2 al80 tanks and the other a speargun, it is older gear but it works just fine after being serviced, you wouldn't need top of the line gear for just working on your boat anyways.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Southern Charters said:


> Sealark i was advanced certified years ago by dive pros but have lost my cert card is there any national or state website where you can view or replace your card?


Go see CJ or carey at dv pros and they will fix you up.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Gentlemen, thank you for your help!


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

saltaddict that is funny! what i have looks similar, just a blue dive tank. lol


----------

